# Still can't access FA.  Anyone else?



## lzeringue (Jul 24, 2010)

I have not been able to access FA since the other day when it had the 500-whatever errors.  This is just a thread to see if anyone else is having the same issue, since Dragoneer's status thingy says it's been resolved.  I really don't think it's me.  Cleared my cache and cookies, and have had a few restarts on my 'net for various reasons since then.

It just keeps timing out, no matter what page I try to hit.  Front page, my user page, a submission- I can't get anything at all.  Buuut if everyone else is having no problems, maybe I should keep hunting around for a problem on my end.  What's the general consensus?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

Works fine for me. Have you tried using another browser, or accessing it from another connection?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

There in read only mode right now. They're updating to a new server.
Hopefully in a couple hours when it is done it might be fixed.


----------



## lzeringue (Jul 24, 2010)

LOL because I _magically _keep two connections in my house.... no to that one, sorry, it's kind of a silly suggestion.  Different browser yields nothing.  My connection brings up every other page I can fathom bringing up, so I'm kind of iffy on scapegoating my connection.


----------



## lzeringue (Jul 24, 2010)

OH um.  Yeah, but read-only would mean I can you know, read.  I can't do anything.  Timeout after timeout after timeout.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

Go to a friend's house? Go to a place that has free wireless? Use the internet from a public library or at school?


----------



## lzeringue (Jul 24, 2010)

That's kind of an extreme reaction at 7:30 in the AM, over a website I use for entertainment purposes.  >_>


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, you asked.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Mine's been working just fine since the crash. Maybe it's just your connection or something.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 24, 2010)

You need alternative AM hour entertainment whenever FA is down/upgraded.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 24, 2010)

lzeringue said:


> LOL because I _magically _keep two connections in my house.... no to that one, sorry, it's kind of a silly suggestion.  Different browser yields nothing.  My connection brings up every other page I can fathom bringing up, so I'm kind of iffy on scapegoating my connection.


 
Clear your browser's cached and cookies, close browser, reboot.


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

lzeringue said:


> LOL because I _magically _keep two connections in my house.... no to that one, sorry, it's kind of a silly suggestion.  Different browser yields nothing.  My connection brings up every other page I can fathom bringing up, so I'm kind of iffy on scapegoating my connection.


Don't be so rude when people are trying to help you...trying a different connect can help.  I sometime have this problem when I'm on my University's network, but it is fine when I'm at home.  And browsers can be funny like that...If you are using firefox, just for shits and giggles and for the sake of following advice you are given, try Chrome or whatever you may have.


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

Who else thinks this being stuck as the most recent submission, with lots of bored FA users, is going to lead to trolling?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 24, 2010)

ADF said:


> Who else thinks this being stuck as the most recent submission, with lots of bored FA users, is going to lead to trolling?


 
true... i gotta say though, it was the perfect timing for that kind of attention whoring^^


----------



## ADF (Jul 24, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> true... i gotta say though, it was the perfect timing for that kind of attention whoring^^


 
1452 views, people stuck on the first page are getting some attention


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 24, 2010)

If its read only mode why cant i see my private messages, why cant i read them?


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

I reckon it's all a big conspiracy, clearly the individual seeking attention has sabotaged/bribed FA in some way to ensure the maximum amount of exposure.

Hopefully they'll sort out the fixes soon enough and it'll fix your problem too OP (not quite sure how, and I'm sure it's a bit of a long shot but there's no pain in hoping )


----------



## Tremaine (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know how FA is set up, but I'll offer an educated guess. I suspect the private messages are store in the database they are upgrading. Thus, until the database is online again, you won't be able to see those.

According to the most recent status message everyone should be back online soon.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well at least i'll be able to meet one of my friends at the fair i'll be going to today.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 24, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> If its read only mode why cant i see my private messages, why cant i read them?


 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78518-So-I-m-just-gonna-say-it.


----------

